# E-mtb Conversion kits that don't suck?



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm hoping such a thing exists, but are there e-emtb conversion kits specifically for mountain bikes that don't suck? I've seen a lot for city bikes, but yet to read a review of anything that seemed worth it for mountain biking. I figure I must be missing something. So... what is out there... has anyone done a conversion and liked it? What would you recommend?


----------



## TeeCee (Jan 7, 2021)

Bafang mid drive......choice of power, batteries, controlers.........reliable. Can convert back in less than an hour.
Job done.


----------



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

Their website is not very clear... which bafang are you referring too? 
I'm looking at an E-GO kit too.. seems nice, but worried about support from a smaller Austrian company..


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Bafang BBS02 installed on a steel hardtail seven years ago for off road. Still perfect with no problems and no maintenance. Look at Luna Cycle or California ebikes for info.


----------



## JamesPM (Apr 8, 2009)

fos'l said:


> Bafang BBS02 installed on a steel hardtail seven years ago for off road. Still perfect with no problems and no maintenance. Look at Luna Cycle or California ebikes for info.


Did yours have a square taper BB? I'll destroy that in a weekend...


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Yes, but I've never heard of that being a problem with this system. You could check endless sphere for non-hub drive systems.


----------

